# Lubrication for open geared Metal Lathes



## Jim Dobson (Jun 13, 2019)

I know everyone has there favourite product, but CRC TAC-2 for me is just absolutely brilliant and lasts and lasts.

Really quietens down the gear noise.


----------



## WCraig (Jun 13, 2019)

Isn't it a concern that swarf will stick in the gears and cause wear?  My understanding was that light oil helps to eject any foreign stuff.

Craig


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi Craig, the gears are covered. I have hundreds and hundreds of hours on this lathe and no swarf makes it into this section of the lathe.


----------



## Skierdude (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi Jim,  I know what you mean about gear noise. I have a Taiwanese lathe (AL960B from Hare and Forbes) and I've been really happy with it but yep, the gears can be noisy. I never seen any sign of swarf or dirt in the covered gear drive area so I will try the TAC-2.
Cheers


----------



## SnakeyJ (Jun 13, 2019)

I switched to using an aerosol motorcycle chain lube - not to heavy, minimal spray/spread and sticks to the teeth nicely.    I haven't had a bike for 9 years, so lasts well.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jun 13, 2019)

Skierdude said:


> Hi Jim,  I know what you mean about gear noise. I have a Taiwanese lathe (AL960B from Hare and Forbes) and I've been really happy with it but yep, the gears can be noisy. I never seen any sign of swarf or dirt in the covered gear drive area so I will try the TAC-2.
> Cheers



My mate has the AL960, I often wish I'd gotten one when I bought the AL60 from H&F, but then again it does all I want.


----------

